# Kobe does it again.



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Elbows another white boy(Korver) in the face and he can't even play the "trying to draw a foul" card here. This was blatantly intentional.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2013863638


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

1 more game


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

If he does get suspended again, it definitely will be more then one game... or should be...

I have a feeling he won't get suspended though. I mean there wasn't even a foul called on the play.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Elbows another white boy(Korver) in the face and he can't even play the "trying to draw a foul" card here. This was blatantly intentional.
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2013863638



Its not safe to be white and in the NBA anymore. Kobe Bryant is the white boy assasin. No pale skin is safe.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Eternal said:


> If he does get suspended again, it definitely will be more then one game... or should be...
> 
> I have a feeling he won't get suspended though. I mean there wasn't even a foul called on the play.


I'm not even sure that matters anymore. The league doesn't seem to have much of a problem with undermining its officials anymore.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF is going through Kobe's mind? I mean to do it right off a suspension and not being the least bit subtle in executing the hit?? Why is he elbowing his competitors to begin with?? This guy has issues.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh come on, that's his natural dribbling motion.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

I think he's got some emotional problems, the guy was barely covering him. The league needs to sit him down for 5 games and let him think about it. Personally i wouldnt be surprised to see him moved in the offseason. He's an embarrassment to the organization. Waiting for the supporters to come to his defense.


----------



## Apostales Warning (Feb 25, 2007)

Umm I hate to break it to you but Manus not white.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Oh come on, that's his natural dribbling motion.


I hope you are being sarcastic, because that is nowhere near natural motion


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I hope you are being sarcastic, because that is nowhere near natural motion


Yeah, I was just kidding. I defended him with the other two, but this one looks pretty blatant. It looks almost as if he's being defiant or something. Either way, it's not going to be helping the Lakers with him missing all this time.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Kobe is such a sore loser. He cant handle losing so he just lashes out.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Apostales Warning said:


> Umm I hate to break it to you but Manus not white.



That's right, foreigners cant be white.:lol:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

rainman said:


> That's right, foreigners cant be white.:lol:


If you consider white to be Caucasian then no he isn't white.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I'm not even sure that matters anymore. The league doesn't seem to have much of a problem with undermining its officials anymore.


Right. 

I'll just find it very funny if Kobe doesn't get suspended for this, which it's obvious it's more blatant then the other ones.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

LineOFire said:


> If you consider white to be Caucasian then no he isn't white.


Hes white enough.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

LineOFire said:


> If you consider white to be Caucasian then no he isn't white.



So they consider themselves to be Spanish heritage in Argentina? just curious.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

rainman said:


> So they consider themselves to be Spanish heritage in Argentina? just curious.



Hes white in Kobes eyes, and that makes him a marked man.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

rainman said:


> So they consider themselves to be Spanish heritage in Argentina? just curious.


Absolutely. Argentina was part of the Spanish empire at its height. The official language of Argentina is Spanish, which almost everyone speaks. Of course, some might consider Spaniards "white" too.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Hes white in Kobes eyes, and that makes him a marked man.



I actually thought Manu was Italian, they are allowed in Argentina if anyone cares. I think Kobe is going through some tough times. A 10 day rest without pay would do him wonders.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Why was Kobe not suspended in last years playoffs for an intentional elbow in Bell's face which was way more vicious than those?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> If you consider white to be Caucasian then no he isn't white.


I hate to break it to you but white Europeans also settled in Argentina.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

adam said:


> I hate to break it to you but white Europeans also settled in Argentina.


Good point, key here is Argentina is country not a race.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Come on guys, let's get this back on topic.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> I hate to break it to you but white Europeans also settled in Argentina.


Not if Kobe has anything to say about it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't see any reason why his elbow would be that high if he wasn't trying to hit Korver in the grill.I suppose there'll be a very logical explanation coming as soon as Team Kobe figures out the company line,but I can't see it.What is Korver about 6'7".Christ I can't believe Kobe can't just blow by him like everyone else does.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Come on guys, let's get this back on topic.


Once they get low Kobe has no choice.










Mongoose > Mamba.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Come on guys, let's get this back on topic.


Right, was the Korver play a foul/technical??? i think he's adopting the old Philly Flyers strategy, you foul enough they cant call them all.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It looked to me like it could have just been a move of frustration. He was complaining to the refs a lot after the play.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Diable said:


> I can't see any reason why his elbow would be that high if he wasn't trying to hit Korver in the grill.I suppose there'll be a very logical explanation coming as soon as Team Kobe figures out the company line,but I can't see it.What is Korver about 6'7".Christ I can't believe Kobe can't just blow by him like everyone else does.



Wouldnt want to be Morrison or Carroll next time they play the Cats, of course those guys would have to get close enough to make contact i guess.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I heard Kobe made a deal with the devil and eats white babys to stay the most talented player in the universe.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Haha Kobe is such a bad-***


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If Kobe is suspended the Lakers are looking in serious trouble............

Might not even make the 8.

They need Kobe Walton Odom.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why's Luke Walton injured again? Wasn't from practicing with Kobe right??


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

Actually, when coming off a screen with a defender jumping the screen, Kobe does this quite often as a move to clear space, because most times, the defenders just body Kobe up. So, he extends the arm to free himself of the moving defender as refs don't call the foul. 

The problem in THIS case was that Korver didn't jump the screen hard at all and Kobe was anticipating just that. 

Watch any game with Kobe coming off a screen, you'll see him do the same thing.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

rainman said:


> Wouldnt want to be Morrison or Carroll next time they play the Cats, of course those guys would have to get close enough to make contact i guess.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I heard Kobe made a deal with the devil and eats white babys to stay the most talented player in the universe.


_Edited to save a mod the time to do it for me_


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

magic_bryant said:


> Actually, when coming off a screen with a defender jumping the screen, Kobe does this quite often as a move to clear space, because most times, the defenders just body Kobe up. So, he extends the arm to free himself of the moving defender as refs don't call the foul.
> 
> The problem in THIS case was that Korver didn't jump the screen hard at all and Kobe was anticipating just that.
> 
> Watch any game with Kobe coming off a screen, you'll see him do the same thing.


That makes perfect sense, close the thread.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

Brandname said:


> It looked to me like it could have just been a move of frustration. He was complaining to the refs a lot after the play.


Bingo. Anytime Kobe feels a defender is riding him or bodying him up off the screen without the call, he throws the arm out to free himself. Did it vs Sheed throughout the '04 Finals.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> _Edited to save a mod the time to do it for me_



Think he dips them in chocolate sauce?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Think he dips them in chocolate sauce?


Then they would be too dark.

Probably alfredo.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

He does, however, deserve to be suspended for this. It's no different than the other 2 plays. If you're gonna suspend him for those 2, suspend him for this one.

Of course, they probably won't, just further proof that they're only considering that Jaric play, because it's resembled the Ginobili suspension that nobody considered suspension-worthy to begin.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> Then they would be too dark.
> 
> Probably alfredo.



I'd sprinke a little aragano on them as well. Thats just me though.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

magic_bryant said:


> He does, however, deserve to be suspended for this. It's no different than the other 2 plays. If you're gonna suspend him for those 2, suspend him for this one.
> 
> Of course, they probably won't, just further proof that they're only considering that Jaric play, because it's resembled the Ginobili suspension that nobody considered suspension-worthy to begin.


The precedent has been set to suspend him so it isnt going to get any better, the league needs to hammer him on this one. If this was someone like Danny Fortson he would have been bagged and tagged by now. They almost certainly have to give him multiple games for this. 

Surpised the Kobe fan club hasnt invoked the state of the National Hockey League, that's always good for some sympathy points.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He did it again? That's really weird


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

rainman said:


> The precedent has been set to suspend him so it isnt going to get any better, the league needs to hammer him on this one. If this was someone like Danny Fortson he would have been bagged and tagged by now. They almost certainly have to give him multiple games for this.
> 
> Surpised the Kobe fan club hasnt invoked the state of the National Hockey League, that's always good for some sympathy points.


I can't speak for the "Kobe fan club", but I've never had a problem with Kobe getting suspended if the league is just trying to clean things up. My point of contention was always that the league was singling out only Kobe. Suspend Bruce Bowen for his plays, Mike Miller for his flailing arms, LeBron for his clothesline, etc. 

Likewise, if you're going to suspend Kobe 1 game for what he did, go back in time and give Raja Bell a 2-game suspension to equal Kobe's 2 game suspension vs Mike Miller for the dirty elbow. Kobe set the precendent for the 2-game suspension for doing it then bragging about it. Bell did the same thing and bragged about it. His situation was on National TV no less. 

Why did he warrant only 1 game?

That's where the feeling of "singling out only Kobe" comes from. The league doesn't seem to be consistent with the call.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow. thats a minimum of 3 games.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its funny, anything Kobe does its gonna get looked at with a microscope......the proof is in this stupid thread....


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

I can only pray for a 3 game suspension. More losses equals better chances at Corey Brewer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

rainman said:


> Wouldnt want to be Morrison or Carroll next time they play the Cats, of course those guys would have to get close enough to make contact i guess.


Eh Kobe is our *****.We've swept them this year and I think we've beat them at least three straight.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It wasn't a blatant move. It wasn't natural shooting motion, but I can see how his arms could get in that position without trying to hurt someone. You'd just have to get off the computer and play ball enough to experience it for yourself. He threw the shot up then put his arms back, but just so happens someones face was in the way. I just saw Kyle Korver pretty much do the same thing on a corner shot.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd like to see him try that on Raja


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Why's Luke Walton injured again? Wasn't from practicing with Kobe right??


:lol:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> It wasn't a blatant move. It wasn't natural shooting motion, but I can see how his arms could get in that position without trying to hurt someone. You'd just have to get off the computer and play ball enough to experience it for yourself. He threw the shot up then but his arms back, but just so happens someones face was in the way.


I'll do this to you and your chicklets then you can tell us how innocent it is.Again you are not allowed to hit people in the face in basketaball.Korver is 6'7" Kobe had to raise his elbow high above his own shoulder and make incidental contact with the guy's mouth.That's an absolutely lame excuse.It was clearly intentional and you probably know this.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

The_Legend_23 said:


> I'd like to see him try that on Raja


hahahaha 

that **** is getting old, "id like to see him try it on ..blah blah" **** you seem to paint a picture of Raja Bell like if he is ****** 
Magic Don Juan up in this ***** or some***** hahahah 

"id like to see him try that on Raja" hahahahaha

:lol:


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

Kobe has nailed Raja plenty of times. Nearly everytime he's defended Kobe, he's caught elbows for putting his head in too close. 

Nothing dirty, just physical play.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

Even his white teammates aren't safe.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUUah2xtLqY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUUah2xtLqY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This was more intentional that any of those shots that got him suspended


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HB said:


> This was more intentional that any of those shots that got him suspended


Only an idiot keeps making the same mistake over and over.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

OOPS! Kobo did it again.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

rainman said:


> Only an idiot keeps making the same mistake over and over.


Or a man hell bent on wipping the white devil off the face of the earth.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

The_Legend_23 said:


> I'd like to see him try that on Raja


He did, which is why he got his *** WWE'd to the ground. Too bad I can't find the video I made of Kobe catching Raja on the jaw during the same game.

This is also why Kobe's making sure to pick only on the white guys now...:yay:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

stephen jackson just hit Daniel Ewing with an elbow on the head, watch it no one even give a ****


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> stephen jackson just hit Daniel Ewing with an elbow on the head, watch it no one even give a ****



I give a ****. Hes just lucky SJax was in a good mood. If he was in a bad mood he would have shot him too.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> stephen jackson just hit Daniel Ewing with an elbow on the head, watch it no one even give a ****


Daniel Ewing isn't white. Kobe is taking reparations out of the white devil's face with his elbow.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

damn, i'm starting to lose respect for kobe again. never knew he was such a dirty player


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

people act like tyson bit another ear off. plays like that happen all the time, almost everytime shaq goes up someone takes an elbow. one thing i cant stand about a lotta people that post here is that they dont play themselves. if you play you'd understand those times when you make a move n end up making contact with someone. you don't really know the game that well until you comprehend everything that actually goes into playing the game yourself.

also, i'm not defending him. r-star's got it here, kobe eats saltines.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this one looks better to me than the ginobili one. against ginobili he flung his arm in a way that was not only unnatural, but incredibly difficult. this play he just looked frustrated and like he was trying to extend his arm to make space. it didnt look like a wild swing of his elbow.

and does anyone really expect a player fresh off a suspension for elbowing a guy to not garner extra attention for elbowing a guy?

if dallas plays LA again, i would sit dirk


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Even his teammates aren't safe

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUUah2xtLqY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUUah2xtLqY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

By the way, can we finally conclude that Raja Bell did not flop on this play?
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SXw1DUDOOZQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SXw1DUDOOZQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

blh5387 said:


> damn, i'm starting to lose respect for kobe again. never knew he was such a dirty player


This really isn't anything new. He did elbow Mike Bibby in the face in the Western Conference Finals in 2002. Of course, the foul was called on Mike Bibby.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the guy doesnt learn not to hit guys in the face

and 3 times?..... too many coincidences to be unintentiona


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

thats an elbow anyone i play with wouldve shook off, he flopped. raja got bumped, he was playing it up, kobe had the right to extend that elbow back to bring the ball in anyways. raja got bumped, then raja flopped


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

36 Karat said:


> thats an elbow anyone i play with wouldve shook off, he flopped. raja got bumped, he was playing it up, kobe had the right to extend that elbow back to bring the ball in anyways. raja got bumped, then raja flopped


I guess you don't play with players that dirty. One of my friends took an elbow in his eye and he fell down in a similar fashion.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Overreaction


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I wonder if were going to hear stories about Mutombo's elbows being to old to keep up and now Kobe's elbows are taking over as the NBA's worst 'bows...


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

f22egl said:


> I guess you don't play with players that dirty. One of my friends took an elbow in his eye and he fell down in a similar fashion.


your first sentence doesnt make since. people i play with would've shaken that off cause i don't play with players that dirty? work on that. and bout your friend, he fell down in a similar fashion, after taking it in the eye..i'm pretty sure raja didnt take it in the eye there, unless i'm missing like 5 minutes of footage where they cage fight. from my point of view, his eyes completely unharmed. watch the full video, check the last angle.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

36 Karat said:


> thats an elbow anyone i play with wouldve shook off, he flopped. raja got bumped, he was playing it up, kobe had the right to extend that elbow back to bring the ball in anyways. raja got bumped, then raja flopped


The video I made last year, the one I was referring to earlier as being too bad that I can't find it, was a slo-mo, at a different angle than what you see in the posted vid. You can actually see the contact Raja's whole face shake just like you see in boxing movies, when they show a slow-mo of a punch.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

36 Karat said:


> your first sentence doesnt make since. people i play with would've shaken that off cause i don't play with players that dirty? work on that. and bout your friend, he fell down in a similar fashion, after taking it in the eye..i'm pretty sure raja didnt take it in the eye there, unless i'm missing like 5 minutes of footage where they cage fight. from my point of view, his eyes completely unharmed. watch the full video, check the last angle.


But you've never seen anybody get hit in the jaw (or face) in basketball and react by reaching for their face and occasionally they fall down as result, even if it so happened no real injury occured? BTW, I don't have to make sense at 1 AM.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Why's Luke Walton injured again? Wasn't from practicing with Kobe right??


dont forget about vlad-rad's "snowboarding accident."
seems about as likely as "i fell down the stairs" or "i ran into a door"


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

well, i'm pretty sure we're both talking about the vid you did post up, since i said "i'm pretty sure he did flop on that play", referring to the video to which you wrote above something along the lines of "can we finally conclude he didn't flop on this play"

its whatever though. i'm nothing close to a kobe homer, i'll admit hes got game just like anyone else should. people wanna think hes some out of control artest-esque dirty player to make themselves feel better, if it makes you feel like your favorite players greater, teams better, or make you feel unique because your part of the kobe hater club, good for you. fact is your josh howards, your kirilenkos, your melo anthonys, they arent up there, n probly never will be. i'm straight bucks, michael redd can ball, but kobe makes him look like he belongs in the dl


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Ah ha. Found it:










That wasn't the first time Kobe did it to him in that game alone, either. So Kobe got smacked the **** down, and has now resorted to picking on white guys, apparently.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> dont forget about vlad-rad's "snowboarding accident."
> seems about as likely as "i fell down the stairs" or "i ran into a door"


Maybe Kwame threw a cake which resulted in Vladamir's injury.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

36 Karat said:


> well, i'm pretty sure we're both talking about the vid you did post up, since i said "i'm pretty sure he did flop on that play", referring to the video to which you wrote above something along the lines of "can we finally conclude he didn't flop on this play"


Apparently not.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

f22egl said:


> But you've never seen anybody get hit in the jaw (or face) in basketball and react by reaching for their face and occasionally they fall down as result, even if it so happened no real injury occured? BTW, I don't have to make sense at 1 AM.


yeah, i have. concussions all around. seen the typical ankle sprains, knees blown, head cuts, and head butts. finger snaps, neck cracks, bent legs, bloody grass. before this turns into a bad suess imitation, i'm just saying i feel raja flopped on that vid that was posted up. if you're talking on something else its irrelevant, since thats not what i was referring to before.

i'm feelin you on that 1 am bit, i gotta be up in 5 hours, time to call it


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

36 Karat said:


> i'm just saying i feel raja flopped on that vid that was posted up. if you're talking on something else its irrelevant, since thats not what i was referring to before.


Since you are indeed slow, I will point out that the image I posted is the exact SAME incident you see in the vid, just slowed down, and at an angle that TNT NEVER replayed again. I had to film it from my DVR recording.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

carrrnuttt said:


> Apparently not. Dimwit.


i'm a dimwit because he didn't understand what video i was referring to? do you play basketball on a regular basis? have you posted somebody up lately? in that video, yes that single video you most recently put up, is kobe eyeing up raja, forcefully elbowing him? have you ever taken basketball lessons? done drills? learned post up moves? been shown how to back someone down, using your elbow to position them away from the balls direction, creating the ability to gain possession and possibly create further room for attacking the basket? in that video kobes doing just that. that wasnt a deliberate attack on rajas skull structure. that was kobes elbow meeting rajas face, that'll happen. kobes not dahmer for being involved in a pretty bad foul in a game of basketball. chill out, and learn what you're talking about before diving into debate on a topic you're pretty (from the sounds of it) unexperienced in


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

since you are indeed unexperienced in sports in general, apparently, i want you to think about that and maybe formulate a response that will possibly affect my opinion. while you're at it you should self-examine the pride you appear to take in insulting people in spirited debate, especially over the internet. you're the big man on the block now, aren't you?


----------



## Jordan23Forever (May 14, 2005)

Shouldn't be suspended, but definitely should be a fine based on the current view. Is he nuts pulling something that blatant a game after serving a suspension? I mean, it's not even like he was being pressured that heavily or fouled. It's almost as if Kobe thinks that no one should be allowed to breathe on him or come within his circle. Korver puts his hand lightly on Kobe's hip (almost straight down, mind you, so he wasn't generating a lot of force with it) and Kobe responds by shooting a very high elbow to his face? Yeah, that should be a fine based on the way the game is called today. If we had handchecking and a non-pussified league in general, then it shouldn't be anything (no fine/suspension), because then Kobe would have to worry about physical play and/or retaliation himself.


I've seen players shoot elbows to clear space, but usually to the sternum/chest area, and not very extended (usually as a guy is riding thm on the side close to their body). I've never really seen a guy shoot an upwards elbow _that high_ to someone's face like that. I mean, you *really* have to go out of your way to get your elbow all the way up there as you drive. Try it.


I agree that the league might not suspend him for fear of it looking like a witch hunt, but on the other hand Kobe has really forced their hand by doing this so soon after another questionable incident.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

36 Karat said:


> since you are indeed unexperienced in sports in general, apparently, i want you to think about that and maybe formulate a response that will possibly affect my opinion. while you're at it you should self-examine the pride you appear to take in insulting people in spirited debate, especially over the internet. you're the big man on the block now, aren't you?


Dude. You are flipping 16. I've forgotten more basketball than you have "trained" for. You need to simply acknowledge that your man is a dirty, elbowing freak, like a lot of other players, instead of acting all e-thuggish on me, and making it seem like this is natural. If you know ANYTHING about street ball, instead of the high-school crap you play, you should know that doing that to anyone out there, especially repeatedly is grounds for your *** getting stomped in real life, not unlike, but much worse than what Raja did.

So, go back to bed, before I tell all your wanna-be friends that you're *Rawse puttin' his foot down! Rawse says NO!*


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

adam said:


> Daniel Ewing isn't white. Kobe is taking reparations out of the white devil's face with his elbow.


:lol:


----------



## Jordan23Forever (May 14, 2005)

> I hate to break it to you but white Europeans also settled in Argentina.





> Not if Kobe has anything to say about it.


:lol:


----------



## Jordan23Forever (May 14, 2005)

magic_bryant said:


> Actually, when coming off a screen with a defender jumping the screen, Kobe does this quite often as a move to clear space, because most times, the defenders just body Kobe up. So, he extends the arm to free himself of the moving defender as refs don't call the foul.
> 
> The problem in THIS case was that Korver didn't jump the screen hard at all and Kobe was anticipating just that.
> 
> Watch any game with Kobe coming off a screen, you'll see him do the same thing.



Umm, this was at least two full dribbles after the screen, so Kobe had ample time to realize that Korver wasn't playing him hard off the screen.

Also, he swung his elbow not only very high, but UPWARD. I've seen guys shoot elbow to the stomach area to clear space on a defender bodying them up on the side, but never upward all the way up to the head. Not even just to the chin, but higher than the chin.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I honestly think we should just sticky a Kobe thread for all the dirty elbows he throws out.

And for the people whining that Kobe shouldn't have been suspended the last two times, the league reviews these plays very closely. He wouldn't get suspended for those elbows unless he has been warned by the league many times in the past.

Just watch the Laker/Suns series from last year. Raja Bell's jaw was numb from all the elbows Kobe threw at him. This isn't a reoccuring accident, these are blatantly intentional elbows. Too bad for Kobe the league is all over it. He should get atleast 2 games for the elbow to Korver considering all of his _many_ prior offenses.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

f22egl said:


> Even his teammates aren't safe
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUUah2xtLqY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUUah2xtLqY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Beat ya to it...

http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4561301&postcount=58


----------



## Jordan23Forever (May 14, 2005)

36 Karat said:


> people act like tyson bit another ear off. plays like that happen all the time, almost everytime shaq goes up someone takes an elbow. one thing i cant stand about a lotta people that post here is that they dont play themselves. if you play you'd understand those times when you make a move n end up making contact with someone. you don't really know the game that well until you comprehend everything that actually goes into playing the game yourself.
> 
> also, i'm not defending him. r-star's got it here, kobe eats saltines.


Baloney. I've played the game against high level comp and while you certainly may catch an elbow to the stomach/chest, or give one yourself (or even catch one in the face in other scenarios), rarely if ever do you see someone shoot an elbow upwards WELL OVER THEIR OWN SHOULDER LEVEL while they're driving. You attempt to make a drive and try to raise your elbow in that exact same manner, to that exact same height relative to your own body. Then try and say with a straight face that it can be done unintentionally.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Or a man hell bent on wipping the white devil off the face of the earth.





R-Star said:


> I give a ****. Hes just lucky SJax was in a good mood. If he was in a bad mood he would have shot him too.


Oh man... :lol: :lol:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Now I lay me down to sleep,
At night time Kobe comes to creep,
If you are white he'll make you weep,
He'll steal your baby for a midnight treat*

Just an old nursury rhyme I was taught about The Kobeitty man. I say it every night before I go to sleep to keep me safe, I suggest all other white guys to do the same.


----------



## Air Jordan 23 (Dec 12, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Its not safe to be white and in the NBA anymore. Kobe Bryant is the white boy assasin. No pale skin is safe.



LMAO:lol:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It'll be interesting to see how consistent the league wants to be when Kobe's next two games are against Dallas and Denver on national television.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> *Now I lay me down to sleep,
> At night time Kobe comes to creep,
> If you are white he'll make you weep,
> He'll steal your baby for a midnight treat*
> ...


You're white? I always thought R-Star was Asian.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You're better than that, Kobe.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

carrrnuttt said:


> Dude. You are flipping 16. I've forgotten more basketball than you have "trained" for. You need to simply acknowledge that your man is a dirty, elbowing freak, like a lot of other players, instead of acting all e-thuggish on me, and making it seem like this is natural. If you know ANYTHING about street ball, instead of the high-school crap you play, you should know that doing that to anyone out there, especially repeatedly is grounds for your *** getting stomped in real life, not unlike, but much worse than what Raja did.
> 
> So, go back to bed, before I tell all your wanna-be friends that you're "Gay for Kobe".


yep, i'm 16. you may have forgotten a lotta basketball, but, as i pointed out you still don't play yourself. he's not "my man", i'm not acting all "e-thuggish", you're the one with an apparent anger issue who constantly pops off when responded to in a discussion on an online forum. makes you wonder who's more mature here, doesn't it? and high school ball? i play way less high school ball than street ball. if you knew anything about the topic yourself, you'd understand that yes, indeed it is grounds for getting your *** stomped, but just because you perform a hit like that doesn't make you a "crazy, elbowing freak".

and that last line, it's funny..i guess? not too sure what you were going there for, but if it was humor i guess i'll give it to you.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I just realized they probably won't suspend him... They got a game against Dallas on ESPN coming up... There's no way they suspend him for it...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hibachi! said:


> I just realized they probably won't suspend him... They got a game against Dallas on ESPN coming up... There's no way they suspend him for it...


ESPN does not control the decisions Stern makes


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Blow me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They shouldn't suspend Kobe, considering they didn't suspend Ginobli for a more blatant elbow.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

f22egl said:


> By the way, can we finally conclude that Raja Bell did not flop on this play?
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SXw1DUDOOZQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SXw1DUDOOZQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Honest mistake, he said in the postgame interview that he though it was Steve Nash on him.



Mebarak said:


> They shouldn't suspend Kobe, considering they didn't suspend Ginobli for a more blatant elbow.


Let me guess- it came against a Bulls player?


Finally, I'd like to end this post by wishing Dirk Nowitzki, Austin Croshere, Steve Blake, Eduardo Najera, Linas Kleiza, and George Karl full and speedy recoveries.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> You're white? I always thought R-Star was Asian.



Asian at heart, white in body. 

Chan is asian R-Star.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If they don't suspend Kobe I am going to be really mad. They have to suspend him now to be consistant, otherwise Stupid Jackson is a big hypocrite. If they don't suspend him this time, it will be because of the upcoming nationally telivised game and they don't want to loose ratings.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

croco said:


> You're better than that, Kobe.



no he's not.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow i would hate to be stu jackson at this point.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

funny how people hate Kobe so much, i could really care less about him but damn some people sound like if he ****** did something to them to affect their personal lives n ****


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

race has nothing to do with it, Kobe is just a loose cannon like Karl Malone was.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

DuMa said:


> wow i would hate to be stu jackson at this point.


No doubt, what makes it tough is you're talking a superstar and also there is a level of racism here.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> funny how people hate Kobe so much, i could really care less about him but damn some people sound like if he ****** did something to them to affect their personal lives n ****


The worst part is people bring race into every talk. Political correctness is getting way out of hand thesedays. People always bring race, religion, and gender into every issue. I am sure there will be a day, that no one will be able talk without a lawyer by their side. People are becoming more and more sensitive thesedays.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Theonee said:


> The worst part is people bring race into every talk. Political correctness is getting way out of hand thesedays. People always bring race, religion, and gender into every issue. I am sure there will be a day, that no one will be able talk without a lawyer by their side. People are becoming more and more sensitive thesedays.


I think (hope) everyone playing the race card here is doing so tongue in cheek.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

Theonee said:


> If they don't suspend Kobe I am going to be really mad. They have to suspend him now to be consistant, otherwise Stupid Jackson is a big hypocrite. If they don't suspend him this time, it will be because of the upcoming nationally telivised game and they don't want to loose ratings.


Exactly. This one, IMO, is more in-line with what would constitute an "unnatural act" than flailing your arms on a blocked shot. I know I've flailed my arms the same way when blocked, but the elbow on Korver? Never done that. He didn't mean to pop Korver in the jaw, but he extended the 'bow unnecessarily. 

If they don't sit him, they're just as full of **** as we've all been saying.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Theonee said:


> The worst part is people bring race into every talk. Political correctness is getting way out of hand thesedays. People always bring race, religion, and gender into every issue. I am sure there will be a day, that no one will be able talk without a lawyer by their side. People are becoming more and more sensitive thesedays.



You try walking around with Kobes ebony black elbows. Hes only alowed certain elbow pads, and white elbows always glare at him when him and Kobe are out for a strole.

His great greatgrandelbow used to be a slave for a mean old White elbow slave master.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Kuskid said:


> I think (hope) everyone playing the race card here is doing so tongue in cheek.


First off he's jerk towards everyone so race has nothing to do with that,however to have the last 3 guys to get smacked by him be Manu, Jaric and Korver is either the biggest coincidence of all time or he's targeting white guys, what would you call that?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

rainman said:


> First off he's jerk towards everyone so race has nothing to do with that,however to have the last 3 guys to get smacked by him be Manu, Jaric and Korver is either the biggest coincidence of all time or he's targeting white guys, what would you call that?


I'd call it a one man white extermination squad. Thats what I'd call it.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

The guy's just a *******. Whether it's racially motivated or not, he's still just as much of a *******.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It looks to me like Kobe thought that Korver was gonna reach in so he used his off arm to try and make space, only Korver didnt reach, so he got hit. And it looks like you guys are making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Some of you are forgetting that Artest got suspended for a PLAYOFF game for a move exactly like this...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wAILFAPd8Uk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wAILFAPd8Uk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> It looks to me like Kobe thought that Korver was gonna reach in so he used his off arm to try and make space, only Korver didnt reach, so he got hit. And it looks like you guys are making a mountain out of a molehill.



Im glad you see the safety of white humanity as we know it as a mole hill.

I for one refuse to fade into the dark because Kobe wants to silence me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Im glad you see the safety of white humanity as we know it as a mole hill.
> 
> I for one refuse to fade into the dark because Kobe wants to silence me.


By all means, fade into the light, just as long as you fade somewhere cuz your kinda annoying. I mean that in the nicest possible way. :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kuskid said:


> I think (hope) everyone playing the race card here is doing so tongue in cheek.


Nah. It's okay as long as you're dissing white people. Fair game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> By all means, fade into the light, just as long as you fade somewhere cuz your kinda annoying. I mean that in the nicest possible way. :biggrin: :cheers:


R-Star is just one of many jilted ex-lovers of Kobe on this forum. They wait patiently until a Kobe related thread pops up, then spend hours on end getting off to throwing punches at him. He should join the mini-fro club since he probably has a voodoo Kobe hair doll. But yeah, the elbow was pretty ****ing stupid.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> R-Star is just one of many jilted ex-lovers of Kobe on this forum. They wait patiently until a Kobe related thread pops up, then spend hours on end getting off to throwing punches at him. He should join the mini-fro club since he probably has a voodoo Kobe hair doll. But yeah, the elbow was pretty ****ing stupid.



I respect Kobes game, but I dont like him off the court. Anyways, I dont even watch Lakers games. Everyone knows my actual basketball knowledge is pretty suspect over the past couple of years.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> By all means, fade into the light, just as long as you fade somewhere cuz your kinda annoying. I mean that in the nicest possible way. :biggrin: :cheers:


People on this forum either love me, or hate me. Its too bad you're on the wrong side of the fence. Its funner over on my side.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

R-Star said:


> People on this forum either love me, or hate me. Its too bad you're on the wrong side of the fence. Its funner over on my side.


You can get a good luck at a T-bone by sticking your head up a bull's ***, but I'd rather take a butcher's word for it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You can get a good luck at a T-bone by sticking your head up a bull's ***, but I'd rather take a butcher's word for it.


I call dibs on being the butcher in this situation then.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I call dibs on being the butcher in this situation then.


Wait, it's gotta be your bull.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am still waiting for the suspension. Since Stupid Jackson already created a mountain from mole's hill, when he first suspended Kobe for contact with Manu,(which by way, no one thought it was big deal, until Stupid Jackson made it look like it is a big deal), he better be consistant.
If he doesn't suspend Kobe this time, it will only be ,because tonight's game is on espn, and he is too scared to loose the already declining ratings of NBA games.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Wait, it's gotta be your bull.


You get to be the bull. Im not sticking my head up anyones *** though. If someone wants to do that we'll add a third guy.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The Manu one and this one were accidents IMO.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Like I said... Got a big game against the Mavs on ESPN. This one was FAR more blatant than the other ones, yet he won't be suspended. Classic...


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Throwing elbows is the way Kobe throws punches.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/igA9TtuyxII"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/igA9TtuyxII" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Like I said... Got a big game against the Mavs on ESPN. This one was FAR more blatant than the other ones, yet he won't be suspended. Classic...


Anyway I am just happy that Kobe decided to suspend himself for this game. I don't have any written source yet, but apparently Kobe is out with some kind of elbow injury for today's game. Way to stuff it up Stupid Jackson's arse Kobe.:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> This one was FAR more blatant than the other ones, yet he won't be suspended.


I actually thought the exact opposite, but whatev.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

They have to give a 24 hour notice before a suspension, right?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

good to see the kobe homers are alive and well.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Shady* said:


> They have to give a 24 hour notice before a suspension, right?


NBA has no rules. They suspended Kobe for the knicks game without giving 24 hours notice. I think they gave give 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

cadarn said:


> good to see the kobe homers are alive and well.


It is also good to see Kobe Haters are alive and well, too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Theonee said:


> It is also good to see Kobe Haters are alive and well, too.


We travel in packs.


----------



## OWLtrageous (Mar 7, 2007)

Kobe's attempt to whipe out the white basketball player causes us to come out in hordes.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

looks like kleiza is having a good game today. kobe wants to know when they play denver again.


----------



## C-Rave (Nov 24, 2006)

At first, I thought it was an accident, but it is clear that Kobe does this on purpose. There is no way that you can teach a man to thrown an elbow after shooting. That just doesn't happen. It is pre-meditated.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaah funny people are posting videos , going out of their way hahaha its over move on with it geesh......

by the way like i said i could care less about Kobe, he makes 20 million dollars a year jajajaj he makes more in ONE gamethan alot of you will make in 5 years jajaj BUT it 
did seem like he thought Korver was going to reach in and he was gonna clear his arm, but since Korver didnt he accidentally hit him with the elbow....
but on purpose???? 

give me a break,....


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

mike miler has fought back. hes our only savior. he and raja bell must form an alliance and stop the madman.
<object height="350" width="425">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtIZf-rDu1w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>Adblock​


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Omega said:


> mike miler has fought back. hes our only savior. he and raja bell must form an alliance and stop the madman.
> <object height="350" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtIZf-rDu1w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>Adblock​



LOL's at u guys who think dis is a foul. I dont like Kobe, but u obviously dont play basketball. Thats a normal defensive play. Mike Miller should be fined for being white and ugly. Free Kobe.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It'll be interesting to see how consistent the league wants to be when Kobe's next two games are against Dallas and Denver on national television.


Ratings sluts. It's cool to nitpick and suspend a player you don't like, that is until he is making you money, then you let him play. This is why Jackson is a joke.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Ratings sluts. It's cool to nitpick and suspend a player you don't like, that is until he is making you money, then you let him play. This is why Jackson is a joke.


What's an even bigger joke is people who actually believe these guys are making decisions based on whether they "like" somebody. Seriously, Stu Jackson and David Stern got in the positions they are in by having personal vendettas against anybody and everybody? Get real. I can assure you that they don't hate Kobe Bryant. I understand that's very disappointing to you and the rest of the people who love Kobe and want to think the world is against him. But that's just the simple truth. Now you don't have to agree with every decision they make, but to insist the decision was made because they don't "like" him for whatever reason is pretty damn stupid.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

socco said:


> Now you don't have to agree with every decision they make, but to insist the decision was made because they don't "like" him for whatever reason is pretty damn stupid.


Well, it's either a personal vendetta or downright stupidity, and I give Stu the benefit of the doubt for being an intelligent person. That's really all you can conclude one day after his second suspension, to get away with the worst elbow of the three. 3rd time offense, worst of the three, but since Kobe is on ESPN tomorrow against the best team in the league, we'll let it slide. Stu has a serious inconsistency problem, whether it be because of ratings, or a vendetta, it's clearly there. Some players get away with stuff that other players frequently get suspended for. It's really shady that Kobe doesn't get suspended for a national TV game after being suspended for two offenses that weren't as bad. 

And for the record, none of the three deserved suspensions. They were all petty and only Kobe haters would act like he is the devil for these offenses. Even Jaric and Ginobili thought nothing of them. The problem is how inconsistent and obvious Stu Jackson is with his intentions.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

by the stuff i read, its funny that 90% of you think you know everything 
haahhaha


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> by the stuff i read, its funny that 90% of you think you know everything
> haahhaha



Arent you the one telling us that Kobe thought Miller was going to reach in? Glad to see you not only know everything, but you also know what Kobe is thinking. 

Must be nice.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Well, it's either a personal vendetta or downright stupidity, and I give Stu the benefit of the doubt for being an intelligent person. That's really all you can conclude one day after his second suspension, to get away with the worst elbow of the three. 3rd time offense, worst of the three, but since Kobe is on ESPN tomorrow against the best team in the league, we'll let it slide. Stu has a serious inconsistency problem, whether it be because of ratings, or a vendetta, it's clearly there. Some players get away with stuff that other players frequently get suspended for. It's really shady that Kobe doesn't get suspended for a national TV game after being suspended for two offenses that weren't as bad.


Who says they weren't as bad? You. Regardless of what decision they made you'd be here criticizing Jackson. Either he didn't suspend him because he wanted Kobe to be on TV, or he suspended him because he hates Kobe and is trying to get him out of the league. You can continue to go on with your little conspiracy theories if you wish, I guess. But I just don't understand why you would actually convince yourself that this is how they do their job. Why would they hate Kobe Bryant? Ya know, he makes them money when he's not playing on ESPN too. He's one of the most recognizable and most marketable players in the NBA. Why would they not love him? You need to step back and listen to yourself for a second. I know you love the guy, but calling Stu Jackson a Kobe-hater just because you disagree with a few of his decisions? Come on man, you're alot better than that.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Amazing the things a person can convince himself of.



> Well, it's either a personal vendetta or downright stupidity


So which is it that drives your opinions, personal bias or stupidity?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

socco said:


> Who says they weren't as bad? You. Regardless of what decision they made you'd be here criticizing Jackson. Either he didn't suspend him because he wanted Kobe to be on TV, or he suspended him because he hates Kobe and is trying to get him out of the league. You can continue to go on with your little conspiracy theories if you wish, I guess. But I just don't understand why you would actually convince yourself that this is how they do their job. Why would they hate Kobe Bryant? Ya know, he makes them money when he's not playing on ESPN too. He's one of the most recognizable and most marketable players in the NBA. Why would they not love him? You need to step back and listen to yourself for a second. I know you love the guy, but calling Stu Jackson a Kobe-hater just because you disagree with a few of his decisions? Come on man, you're alot better than that.


I don't think he hates Kobe, but I do think he uses Kobe as an example because of his reputation after the rape thing. The NBA has been running damage control since the brawl and I do think there is a racial tilt in a lot of things they're doing. Like I said, there is only a couple guys who would have been suspended for the things Kobe did (Artest, maybe Iverson). Everyone else would have been able to get off on the "it was an accident, he apologized afterwards" card.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Burn said:


> Amazing the things a person can convince himself of.
> 
> So which is it that drives your opinions, personal bias or stupidity?


Go ahead and let Socco make your arguments for you. Then just rep him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't think he hates Kobe, but I do think he uses Kobe as an example because of his reputation after the rape thing. The NBA has been running damage control since the brawl and I do think there is a racial tilt in a lot of things they're doing. Like I said, there is only a couple guys who would have been suspended for the things Kobe did (Artest, maybe Iverson). Everyone else would have been able to get off on the "it was an accident, he apologized afterwards" card.



No, no one in the league is alowed to run around elbowing people in the face. Not black players, not white players.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't think he hates Kobe, but I do think he uses Kobe as an example because of his reputation after the rape thing. The NBA has been running damage control since the brawl and I do think there is a racial tilt in a lot of things they're doing. Like I said, there is only a couple guys who would have been suspended for the things Kobe did (Artest, maybe Iverson). Everyone else would have been able to get off on the "it was an accident, he apologized afterwards" card.


What would be in the better interest of the NBA, to try to make Kobe out to be a bad guy or to try to make him be the face of the league? I think the latter, quite clearly. Only the Cavs have a higher attendance average on the road. I don't have the time right now to go and look it up but I gotta imagine Kobe is near the top, if not #1, in jersey sales. He's one of the most popular players in the league, I don't see the motive for trying to make him look bad.

I know I said this in the thread after his second suspension, but how many guys would've only got 1 game for a second offense like this? Whether you agree with the suspensions or not, you gotta admit that getting just 1 game was pretty light for doing the _exact _same thing. They could've easily given him 5 games (or 2 so that he'd be back for the ESPN game ) if they were really out to get him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> No, no one in the league is alowed to run around elbowing people in the face. Not black players, not white players.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M4oPPDqzGYI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M4oPPDqzGYI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
Where was Stu on that one??


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

socco said:


> What would be in the better interest of the NBA, to try to make Kobe out to be a bad guy or to try to make him be the face of the league? I think the latter, quite clearly. Only the Cavs have a higher attendance average on the road. I don't have the time right now to go and look it up but I gotta imagine Kobe is near the top, if not #1, in jersey sales. He's one of the most popular players in the league, I don't see the motive for trying to make him look bad.


Kobe is the most closely watched player in the league by both his fans and his haters. There really isn't any changing his reputation because even though he was found innocent, people still believe he is a rapist and that is one of the most unforgivable offenses out there. Right on par with murder. 



socco said:


> I know I said this in the thread after his second suspension, but how many guys would've only got 1 game for a second offense like this? Whether you agree with the suspensions or not, you gotta admit that getting just 1 game was pretty light for doing the _exact _same thing. They could've easily given him 5 games (or 2 so that he'd be back for the ESPN game ) if they were really out to get him.


Well all this goes to show that Stu Jackson is horrible inconsistent like I said, because if he got one game for an elbow is an iffy suspension to begin with, and one game for a repeat offense where he should have got two (five is ridiculous), then what's up with zero games for a 3rd time offense the very next night? Shouldn't that be like 15 games by your logic and standards?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Where was Stu on that one??


It was in the heat of the moment, I heard Shaquille apologized afterwards.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

the league wont suspend kobe, end of discussion. Kobe 4 MVP.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Kobe is the most closely watched player in the league by both his fans and his haters. There really isn't any changing his reputation because even though he was found innocent, people still believe he is a rapist and that is one of the most unforgivable offenses out there. Right on par with murder.


Even with some people thinking he's a rapist he's still one of the most popular players in the league. In fact he probably is the most popular player. Would the league be able to get everybody to like him? Of course not. But why would they try to make him out to look even worse?

btw, he wasn't found innocent. 



Sir Patchwork said:


> Well all this goes to show that Stu Jackson is horrible inconsistent like I said, because if he got one game for an elbow is an iffy suspension to begin with, and one game for a repeat offense where he should have got two (five is ridiculous), then what's up with zero games for a 3rd time offense the very next night? Shouldn't that be like 15 games by your logic and standards?


The first two were absolutely identical , the third wasn't. Was is similar? Yes. Some people think it was worse, some people (me included) think it wasn't as bad.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

socco said:


> Even with some people thinking he's a rapist he's still one of the most popular players in the league. In fact he probably is the most popular player. Would the league be able to get everybody to like him? Of course not. But why would they try to make him out to look even worse?


They're not trying to make him look worse, they're trying to make themselves look better. They're taking a player who is the most hated in the league (also one of the most loved), who is the most closely watched in the league, who has a bad reputation because of the trial, and they're using him to put people at ease about this notion that the NBA is out of control because of the brawl. They have been running this kind of damage control since it happened. 



socco said:


> btw, he wasn't found innocent.


He would have been, which is why it ended the way it did. 



socco said:


> The first two were absolutely identical , the third wasn't. Was is similar? Yes. Some people think it was worse, some people (me included) think it wasn't as bad.


It was an elbow to the face, every bit as intentional as the other two, and every bit as "unnatural" as the other two. Aren't those the three reasons the other two got him suspended? Elbow to the face, intentional, unnatural. Same thing.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M4oPPDqzGYI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M4oPPDqzGYI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> Where was Stu on that one??


Didn't connect above the shoulder...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Kobe hates black people?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> They're not trying to make him look worse, they're trying to make themselves look better. They're taking a player who is the most hated in the league (also one of the most loved), who is the most closely watched in the league, who has a bad reputation because of the trial, and they're using him to put people at ease about this notion that the NBA is out of control because of the brawl. They have been running this kind of damage control since it happened.


Why not pick somebody else? Why pick the guy that's got the potential to make them insane amounts of money. And honestly, a measly 1 game suspension is going to ease the notion that the NBA is out of control? Kobe doesn't have as bad of a reputation as you make it seem. The majority of people like him, and will continue to like him more and more. I don't think that Kobe is the type of guy that people will point to when saying the NBA is out of control. A couple of years ago perhaps, but that is changing quickly. His popularity obviously took a huge hit, but it's been on its way up ever since, why would the NBA try to stop that?



Sir Patchwork said:


> He would have been, which is why it ended the way it did.


He would have been (according to you, which means absolutely nothing) or he was? There's a significant difference.



Sir Patchwork said:


> It was an elbow to the face, every bit as intentional as the other two, and every bit as "unnatural" as the other two.


No. And that's why there was no suspension.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Kobe hates black people?


The only color the Mamba sees is the color of the white mans blood.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

socco said:


> Why not pick somebody else? Why pick the guy that's got the potential to make them insane amounts of money.


He is the one guy that people watch closely just to see how much of a jerk he is. He is the one guy who his haters like to talk about him just as much as his fans do. You can't pick someone else because nobody is paying attention to them. Nobody cares about Walker or Ginobili, who are also hated. You can't pick LeBron or Wade because people don't have the dislike for them that they do for Kobe (again, rape is unforgivable to most people). Kobe is the perfect player to make an example out of. 



socco said:


> Kobe doesn't have as bad of a reputation as you make it seem. The majority of people like him, and will continue to like him more and more.


The majority of people like Kobe? We'll have to agree to disagree on that. I'd say at best, most people dislike him but respect his game. Some of them can't even do that though. 



socco said:


> He would have been (according to you) or he was? There's a significant difference.


If you followed the case, you'd know that she had no chance of winning based on all the evidence against her. 



socco said:


> No. And that's why there was no suspension.


No what? It wasn't intentional? It wasn't unnatural? It wasn't an elbow to the face? Elaborate.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> No what? It wasn't intentional? It wasn't unnatural? It wasn't an elbow to the face? Elaborate.


No it wasn't the same as, or as bad as, the other two plays.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't see how Kobe not being suspended helps the idea that Stu Jackson hates Kobe. He suspended him the first time because they had a relatively small game against the Knicks not on national TV. Then they suspended him for a small game against Philly not on National TV. Then this game... He's not suspended even though it was the most blatant. It was a matter of "Can we afford to suspend him for such a big money drawing game?" And the obvious answer is NO. If he had a personal vendetta against Kobe he would have suspended him regardless of the magnitude of the game. I don't think you'd find many who would disagree with it either. It was clearly (as even you Sir P noted) intentional and was worse than the other ones in terms of blatancy (if that's a word) Letting Kobe play helps his image... It doesn't hurt it... So I don't see what Stu has to gain from not suspending him. So how does this show a vendetta against Kobe? You could technically argue Kobe getting special treatment by being allowed to play in such a large game, while a guy like Ron Artest got suspended for an even bigger game for the same move.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
Kobe doesn't care, he's got enough money to buy David Stern.
*


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Socco, I just want to hear from you, why Kobe is not suspended for tonight's game against Dallas? Or the definition of consistancy has changed?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> I don't see how Kobe not being suspended helps the idea that Stu Jackson hates Kobe. He suspended him the first time because they had a relatively small game against the Knicks not on national TV. Then they suspended him for a small game against Philly not on National TV. Then this game... He's not suspended even though it was the most blatant. It was a matter of "Can we afford to suspend him for such a big money drawing game?" And the obvious answer is NO. If he had a personal vendetta against Kobe he would have suspended him regardless of the magnitude of the game. I don't think you'd find many who would disagree with it either. It was clearly (as even you Sir P noted) intentional and was worse than the other ones in terms of blatancy (if that's a word) Letting Kobe play helps his image... It doesn't hurt it... So I don't see what Stu has to gain from not suspending him. So how does this show a vendetta against Kobe? You could technically argue Kobe getting special treatment by being allowed to play in such a large game, while a guy like Ron Artest got suspended for an even bigger game for the same move.


If all this comes down to Stu Jackson's dislike for Kobe vs. being a ratings slut and having dollar signs in the eyes, that certainly doesn't fly in the face of my opinion that Jackson is inconsistent and has alterior motives for suspending or not suspending players. I just think it's a joke altogether. None of the three were worthy of suspensions in my opinion, fines maybe, but not suspensions. The fact that the first suspension happened, then the second one only re-emphasized it, only shows that the third one should have been the worst punishment of all, especially coming one night after. So the fact that the right decision was made (no suspension for the 3rd elbow) means nothing to me because Jackson's motives for not suspending Kobe are not the right ones.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Go ahead and let Socco make your arguments for you. Then just rep him.



lol, make my "arguments"...I don't think the burden of proof is on me Kobeca. You're the one with the inexplicable thought process.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Burn said:


> lol, make my "arguments"...I don't think the burden of proof is on me Kobeca. You're the one with the inexplicable thought process.


Stick to those one-liners. I'm sure they make a killing at the kid's table.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Socco, I just want to hear from you, why Kobe is not suspended for tonight's game against Dallas? Or the definition of consistancy has changed?


I'm not sure why you're asking me, I'm not in the meetings with Stu Jackson to hear what the exact reasons are. Ask Patch for that, he would know.

Why do I think it's not as bad? For one, there wasn't much contact. Supposedly one of the reasons his last suspension wasn't more harsh is because Jaric wasn't hurt more. In this case there's even less contact, just enough for Korver to know he got hit.

Another reason is because while no it might not be the most natural move, there is quite a difference between this and the other two. I see this happen quite a bit, where a player tries to push the defenders arm away from him. Usually they'll make contact with the arm or body, but since Korver was a bit further away he came in contact with his head. In the other two it's something I've never seen, he just flails his arm way back and right into a players face.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Arent you the one telling us that Kobe thought Miller was going to reach in? Glad to see you not only know everything, but you also know what Kobe is thinking.
> 
> Must be nice.


:lol: 

i never said KOBE THOUGHT, i said to be it seemed, it appeared that way... but eh its pointless engaging in an e-argument with someone like you who thinks they know everything about basketball just becuz they post in a forum haha :lol: 

go ahead continue....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

nikebasketball said:


> *
> Kobe doesn't care, he's got enough money to buy David Stern.
> *


:lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> Didn't connect above the shoulder...


Neither did Kobe's shot on Miller but he still got two games. Why wasnt Shaq suspended?? It was intentional and malicious.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Neither did Kobe's shot on Miller but he still got two games. Why wasnt Shaq suspended?? It was intentional and malicious.


I don't know about you but everybody else has their neck above their shoulders...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I wish Kobe would have been suspended. So he could rest tonight. What a pathetic display. The Mavs are the best team in the league(or the Suns), but there is no excuse for quitting. These are frustrating times to be a Lakers fan. Now we have Kobe and Phil making excuses to the media about injuries. What the **** is that ****? Great teams don't cry about injuries. They make due. That's why teams like the Suns can start a guy like Boris Diaw at C and nearly make the finals. I wish I could root for a team that had that no excuse mentality. ****!!


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> :lol:
> 
> i never said KOBE THOUGHT, i said to be it seemed, it appeared that way... but eh its pointless engaging in an e-argument with someone like you who thinks they know everything about basketball just becuz they post in a forum haha :lol:
> 
> go ahead continue....


i'd watch out, r-star might come back with another irrelevant to basketball one-liner

dude should replace leno


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

rainman said:


> That's right, foreigners cant be white.:lol:


hes Argentenian.... thats spanish


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> I don't know about you but everybody else has their neck above their shoulders...


Dude watch the vid. Shaq hit Bynum in the neck.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Dude watch the vid... Shaq didn't hit him in the neck... Watch the last angle... It's pretty obvious... Just a hint (skip to 20 seconds left in the youtube video)


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

> Updated: March 12, 2007, 12:43 PM ET
> NBA reportedly investigating Bryant elbowESPN.com news services
> 
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2795315
Lol. How typical of Stupid Jackson. They didn't want to suspend him from a nationally telivised game, but now they are looking into the matter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> Dude watch the vid... Shaq didn't hit him in the neck... Watch the last angle... It's pretty obvious... Just a hint (skip to 20 seconds left in the youtube video)


The last angle is the worst one. You cant even see where it makes contact from that angle. The shot landed near the lower neck area around the collarbone. Its easy to see from the 1st angle. Either way, it doesnt mattter. He deserved a suspension for it.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Theonee said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2795315
> Lol. How typical of Stupid Jackson. They didn't want to suspend him from a nationally telivised game, but now they are looking into the matter.


stu jackson must take the weekend off.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

It was clearly an intentional elbow thrown at Korver's face.

If it was an isolated event, you could argue no suspension.

But it is really a 4th offence. 3-games has to be the minimum. I don't know what if anything the league told him after reviewing the previous incidents. If they didn't warn him that further transgressions would recieve increased penalties, they are stupid. If the did, 4 or 5 games makes sense. 

I guess eventually Kobe will get the message.

Shaq should have been DQ'd for a full flagrant. All Bynum did was body up in normal defensive position. But he really got the forearm for sprinting upcourt and embarassing Shaq with a nice post dunk.

I think a big part of the problem is the refs seem afraid to DQ star players. If stars knew they would get DQ'd for throwing elbows in a game, I really think that would be more of a deterrent than a one game suspension in a 82 game season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They've ruled it a Flagrant 1; there will be no suspension.

Just heard it on ESPNews.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> They've ruled it a Flagrant 1; there will be no suspension.
> 
> Just heard it on ESPNews.


:lol: Yea I dont get the league.. either way.. that's what I heard!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> :lol:
> 
> i never said KOBE THOUGHT, i said to be it seemed, it appeared that way... but eh its pointless engaging in an e-argument with someone like you who thinks they know everything about basketball just becuz they post in a forum haha :lol:
> 
> go ahead continue....



You're right, I never played basketball all though "e-school" or pick up games with my "e-friends". Thanks for clearing that up for everyone.

Regardless of if Kobe meant to or didnt, the fact is the incident happened. If they are going to punish him for the other fouls, he should have been punished for this one as well. Either that or he shouldnt have been suspended at all. All anyone is expecting is consistancy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

36 Karat said:


> i'd watch out, r-star might come back with another irrelevant to basketball one-liner
> 
> dude should replace leno



I love how all the kids under 20 think that anyone above that age has never played ball before. I guess being 24 and all Im just too old to have ever played the game....

Its a shame, it looks like fun to play.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> The last angle is the worst one. You cant even see where it makes contact from that angle. The shot landed near the lower neck area around the collarbone. Its easy to see from the 1st angle. Either way, it doesnt mattter. He deserved a suspension for it.


The LAST angle? It doesn't matter what angle you're at... You can clearly see it didn't connect above the neck.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> :lol: Yea I dont get the league.. either way.. that's what I heard!


a bunch of hypocrites is all Stu and his buddies are.

If Wade or Lebron had committed any of the 3 "suspension worthy" incidents the league wouldn't have moved a muscle. :frenchy:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AUNDRE said:


> hes Argentenian.... thats spanish


its already been stated, and his last name is a dead give away, but ginobili is of italian descent.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Lake Show said:


> a bunch of hypocrites is all Stu and his buddies are.
> 
> If Wade or Lebron had committed any of the 3 "suspension worthy" incidents the league wouldn't have moved a muscle. :frenchy:


I agree, I think they would have turned the other way if it was done by Wade. Then again, its happened 3 times, so maybe not. Hard to say.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> The LAST angle? It doesn't matter what angle you're at... You can clearly see it didn't connect above the neck.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bPRqhNK6g6g"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bPRqhNK6g6g" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

forward it to 24 seconds.

Your right he didnt hit him ABOVE the neck. he hit Bynum on THE NECK. 
Let me make it easier for you.

Kobe hitting Miller on the neck = 2 game suspension
Shaq hitting Bynum on the the neck = technical foul

Make an inference


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

excellent example


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> <object height="350" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bPRqhNK6g6g" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>
> 
> ...


I can't make that inference. One was a retaliation for being shoved and Shaq gave him a little tap to the chest and Kobe's was a flailing after a clean block attempt to try and draw the foul. He did two things that no one respects, First he flopped, second he hurt someone by doing so. End of story.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> its already been stated, and his last name is a dead give away, but ginobili is of italian descent.



Italians are white?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

rainman said:


> Italians are white?


No, they're italian. No "race" wants to accept them as their own...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Um... At 24 seconds you can't see anything. Bynum's body is in the way. At 20 seconds you can see Shaq's entire arm, and see that it doesn't connect above the neck.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn this thing is still going, i doubt the league has some personal vendetta against KObe or anything , but i mean **** if they suspended him the other games, they might as well have suspended him this one, and yes i agree, there is no consistency...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I can't make that inference. One was a retaliation for being shoved and Shaq gave him a little tap to the chest and Kobe's was a flailing after a clean block attempt to try and draw the foul. He did two things that no one respects, First he flopped, second he hurt someone by doing so. End of story.


what the hell are you talking about??:lol: 
1st of all you can clearly see that Shaq elbowed Bynum on the NECK. 
and 2nd of all, I wasnt talking about the suspension with Manu or Jaric. I didnt even bring that up. I was talking about the hit Kobe put on Miller which garnered him a 2 game suspension last year(which i completely agree with by the way). It was a retaliation elbow to the neck area *JUST LIKE SHAQ'S SHOT ON BYNUM.* 

Why wasnt Shaq suspended for doing the same thing that Kobe did?? 
hmmmm maybe its because the league office has bias against certain players. Who knows?? 

Nevermind. im not even gonna try anymore. Have a nice day :lol:


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I love how all the kids under 20 think that anyone above that age has never played ball before. I guess being 24 and all Im just too old to have ever played the game....
> 
> Its a shame, it looks like fun to play.


right, because i said you haven't played ball? preeeety sure i didnt say anything like that, but if i blacked out, posted it, and deleted it i'm sorry to offend you.

btw, you pointed out how amazing it was that ElMarro knew everything, even what kobe was thinking. pretty amazing that you also have the ability, since you do indeed know what i think. wait, not just me, but everyone under 20. must be nice.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

36 Karat said:


> right, because i said you haven't played ball? preeeety sure i didnt say anything like that, but if i blacked out, posted it, and deleted it i'm sorry to offend you.
> 
> btw, you pointed out how amazing it was that ElMarro knew everything, even what kobe was thinking. pretty amazing that you also have the ability, since you do indeed know what i think. wait, not just me, but everyone under 20. must be nice.


:laugh:


----------

